# Old but true



## Harris

My parents were divorced for 5 years. When I was 1 until I was 6. They reconciled and are still together 20+ years after.

And other than them, I personally know 2 couples who reconciled.


----------



## optimistvik

Thats good news....


----------



## Feelingalone

Harris,

Do you know why they split? What brought them back together?


----------



## optimistvik

yes it will be very nice if you could post the reason for their separation and joining..


----------



## ytmuse

where is the story details


----------

